# S&W 22A takedown



## shooterinohio (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought a 22a last friday and when i got it home i noticed the takedown button in front of the trigger was pushed in and it wont come out. I cant pull the barrel off like that, i push it in farther and the barrel will come off and the the button will come all the way out then and i know the button should be all the way out when the barrel is seated properly. will that cause any problems later on down the road or should i take the gun back to the shop or send it in to S&W?


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

*22a takedown*

Been there had same issue, the barrel was locked in but button wouldn't come all way out. This drove e nuts so I sent the gun back to SW the turn around was about one week. The button come all way out now when I reassemble the gun. seems they finessed the stud/ball on barrel to fit the slot in the button. I however only break the gun down to clean about 1000 rounds other wise i run a brush and wad thru to clean it.
Bob


----------

